# Best newborn carrier?



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

Right now I have a Kangaroo Korner sling that I use for my 18 month old dd. It's perfect for us now but as a small baby, she was not fond of it. She refused to nurse in the sling at all. Now I am pregnant with number two and I'm looking for a different carrier to use with this one. I will be taking both of them to work with me so I wanted something that would be easy to put the newborn in for nursing while I'm walking around working. An Ergo was suggested to me previously but as I've had no experience with anything but a sling, I just wanted a second opinion. TIA!


----------



## hoppe_momma (Nov 28, 2007)

I love the Ergo, but did not use it for the girls when they were tiny babies. I really love the wrap carriers for little babes. I have a homeade one and a sleepy wrap, they both are fantastic!


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I too love wraps for newborns. I tried a pouch but it was just too uncomfortable for my little babes.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

A stretchy wrap is a great choice for a newborn, and I also love a tall-bodied mei tai like a Kozy or a BabyHawk or a Sachi (new style). You can do a back carry with a newborn with a mei tai with a little practice, and it's awesome being hands-free with a small baby!







A mei tai is very versatile and will last you for a couple of years, whereas a stretchy wrap (as awesome as it is in the early months) has a definite lifespan and baby will probably outgrow it before the first year is out.


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

I think a wrap or soft structures unpadded mei tai worked best for us because you can lower to the breast level for the upright or slightly side leaning possition. I also used the maya wrap with baby facing me-legs our-head out until sleeping and it worked because you can get it close enough.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Keep in mind every baby is different also.
Your sling might not have worked for #1, but might work fine for #2.

I just wanted to throw that in. Good luck finding the right sling!


----------

